# Blog: Aquatic Experience Chicago show this weekend



## Ripple (Jan 2, 2002)

Billed as "Everything Aquatic Under One Roof", the World Pet Association is having their first Aquatic Experience in Chicago this weekend. Speakers slated to give talks include Zeb Hogan, Heiko Bleher, Oliver Lucanus, Laif DeMason and Rusty Wessel. In a departure from the traditional speakers, Aquatic Experience will also be presenting a lineup of aquatic industry professionals representing manufacturers and retailers. The event is being held at the Schaumburg Convention Center, which boasts its 100,000 square foot facility. It will include a shark encounter tank, fish displays from around the world and manufacturer booths. This experience is definitely a departure from the traditional cichlid club conventions and may seem a little commercial. Nonetheless, it has a great lineup of speakers and activities. For some it might also provide an opportunity to see many of the latest products from the biggest manufacturers in the aquatic industry.

If you live in the Chicago area make sure to visit the Aquatic Experience website for more information.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Will there be any fish auctions or tropical fish for sale?


----------



## Ripple (Jan 2, 2002)

Cichlidman14 said:


> Will there be any fish auctions or tropical fish for sale?


There is no mention of an auction.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Alright


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

I stopped in today, it's a pretty disappointing show if you are looking for freshwater stuff of any kind. It's very heavy on Salt and corals. We made it worth the money though by stopping at the Aquatic Adventures booth where they are giving out vouchers for free 1 year membership card which is normally 20$ a year and gets you good discounted prices at their stores. They also had coupons for convention goers for 40% off your live fish purchases so afterwards we hopped over to their Golf and roselle road location and picked up some decent fish for a fairly decent price.


----------



## Ripple (Jan 2, 2002)

ILCichlid said:


> I stopped in today, it's a pretty disappointing show if you are looking for freshwater stuff of any kind. It's very heavy on Salt and corals. We made it worth the money though by stopping at the Aquatic Adventures booth where they are giving out vouchers for free 1 year membership card which is normally 20$ a year and gets you good discounted prices at their stores. They also had coupons for convention goers for 40% off your live fish purchases so afterwards we hopped over to their Golf and roselle road location and picked up some decent fish for a fairly decent price.


Thanks for the first hand account. No swimming with the sharks?


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

They do a quick 15 minute shark talk with 5 minutes of a diver in with 3 nurse sharks a few times a day. It's kid oriented.


----------

